# HOW TO GET A POUND OFF A 600 w hps



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 19, 2014)

In my experience vegging longer won't affect the amount of flower you plant produces. Its all about the amount of nodes you have. I've grown this strain under 1000 watt hps(6 plants) and it hasnt yielded quite that much. More like 1/2 or 3/4 lb for me. Get that light close as possible n spread your canopy! Good luck!!!


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2014)

i seen people pull a pound of 600


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

tr0ck47 said:


> In my experience vegging longer won't affect the amount of flower you plant produces. Its all about the amount of nodes you have. I've grown this strain under 1000 watt hps(6 plants) and it hasnt yielded quite that much. More like 1/2 or 3/4 lb for me. Get that light close as possible n spread your canopy! Good luck!!!





tr0ck47 said:


> In my experience vegging longer won't affect the amount of flower you plant produces. Its all about the amount of nodes you have. I've grown this strain under 1000 watt hps(6 plants) and it hasnt yielded quite that much. More like 1/2 or 3/4 lb for me. Get that light close as possible n spread your canopy! Good luck!!!


How was the smoke?? How many weeks u went until harvest? I have a mother of it. I'm bout to start my next run so u kno


----------



## polo the don (May 19, 2014)

Search for a member named Slipon. He grow a lot of LSD


----------



## booms111 (May 19, 2014)

Vegging longer definitly makes yield bigger as long as you have a grow style to deal with extra growth correctly like not overcrowding your room or plants getting to tall that they out grow your light height. Personally id do 6 plants in 5 gallon pots in your tent for bloom. Id bloom around 12''-16'' tall making sure to top to create multitop bushes. Id guess that would yield more then a pound.


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 19, 2014)

Awesome. Check my 1000 watt grow I posted n comment  
I let this strain go 10 weeks. Density really came in on the last 2 weeks. The smoke was smooth and kinda hits you outta nowhere... all around stoned. The wax blew my ass up for sure.


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 19, 2014)

I'd love to pull a pound off a 600 hell yeah


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

booms111 said:


> Vegging longer definitly makes yield bigger as long as you have a grow style to deal with extra growth correctly like not overcrowding your room or plants getting to tall that they out grow your light height. Personally id do 6 plants in 5 gallon pots in your tent for bloom. Id bloom around 12''-16'' tall making sure to top to create multitop bushes. Id guess that would yield more then a pound.


How long u think I should the babies for I also starting with clones does that make a difference


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

tr0ck47 said:


> I'd love to pull a pound off a 600 hell yeah


What's the most u pulled off a 600 and what strain


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

tr0ck47 said:


> Awesome. Check my 1000 watt grow I posted n comment
> I let this strain go 10 weeks. Density really came in on the last 2 weeks. The smoke was smooth and kinda hits you outta nowhere... all around stoned. The wax blew my ass up for sure.


Lol real nigga b


----------



## booms111 (May 19, 2014)

theone718 said:


> How long u think I should the babies for I also starting with clones does that make a difference


veg until 12''- 16'' based on how tall your tent is but make sure you top at least once around 4-6'' tall in veg to create a multitop bush. Clones make no difference.


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 19, 2014)

I only run 1000 Watt. With that I average 1 lb from 6 plants. Some harvest get into the 1.5 h 1.8 lb range. Ak-47 yielded me 2.1 lb... colas that were 1/2 oz dried. It was ballin Haha


----------



## tightpockt (May 19, 2014)

Go vertical, 8 plants.. you'll pull an elbow for sure.


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

tightpockt said:


> Go vertical, 8 plants.. you'll pull an elbow for sure.


I'm all ears never done a vertical. How its done?


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

tr0ck47 said:


> I only run 1000 Watt. With that I average 1 lb from 6 plants. Some harvest get into the 1.5 h 1.8 lb range. Ak-47 yielded me 2.1 lb... colas that were 1/2 oz dried. It was ballin Haha


Lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

Im usually 1.4 to 2 pounds off my 600, organic botanicare nutes and a decent yielding strain usually do the trick. 

And veg time definitely and directly effects yield. Whoever said contrary in one of these comments was wrong.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (May 19, 2014)

MORE ROOT MASS = MORE YIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoHextracts (May 19, 2014)

i get a pound per 600w... almost exactly one pound, sometimes a little over. I do four plants in 10 gallons per light and top/tie them down hard... I usually veg for around six weeks topping about 5x... I think the key is to never let them root bind... if the plants know they were in a 1gallon pot they slow down.... but i dont really notice a huge yield diff between my 600s and the single 1000w i use... I just get more penetration with the 1000w.. In your setup i agree with booms, six plants in 5 gallon pots trained... you can even scrOg out a tent really easily. Tents are all about training to get any yield... since you cant let your plants get tall at all


----------



## tightpockt (May 19, 2014)

hang the bulb vertical, and surround the plants with it.
put your exhaust directly over the bulb and a small fan blowing upwards and you're good to go


theone718 said:


> I'm all ears never done a vertical. How its done?


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Im usually 1.4 to 2 pounds off my 600, organic botanicare nutes and a decent yielding strain usually do the trick.
> 
> And veg time definitely and directly effects yield. Whoever said contrary in one of these comments was wrong.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


What's strain you growing bro? any evidence of that or just talk..


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

theone718 said:


> What's strain you growing bro? any evidence of that or just talk..


Just added an led this round. Cut down one plant and it pulled 10 oz. Have another 1 to chop next week thats bigger than the first. And blue dream this go.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

SoHextracts said:


> i get a pound per 600w... almost exactly one pound, sometimes a little over. I do four plants in 10 gallons per light and top/tie them down hard... I usually veg for around six weeks topping about 5x... I think the key is to never let them root bind... if the plants know they were in a 1gallon pot they slow down.... but i dont really notice a huge yield diff between my 600s and the single 1000w i use... I just get more penetration with the 1000w.. In your setup i agree with booms, six plants in 5 gallon pots trained... you can even scrOg out a tent really easily. Tents are all about training to get any yield... since you cant let your plants get tall at all


Good advice..


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Just added an led this round. Cut down one plant and it pulled 10 oz. Have another 1 to chop next week thats bigger than the first. And blue dream this go.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm in soil also for got to say..nice setup what your medium? hydro?


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

theone718 said:


> I'm in soil also for got to say..nice setup what your medium? hydro?


Im doing dwc atm. Had a problems with the roots of one of my plants this go so thats why it lagged almost 2 weeks i think. But got buckets for next round and may throw a small ebb n flow table in also for next round.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## theone718 (May 19, 2014)

theone718 said:


> I'm in soil also for got to say..nice setup what your medium? hydro?





tightpockt said:


> hang the bulb vertical, and surround the plants with it.
> put your exhaust directly over the bulb and a small fan blowing upwards and you're good to go


That's a good idea nigga.. my hps isn't in a cool tube no way why not try ya digg


----------



## sky rocket (May 20, 2014)

If ya don't like veg time I would run a sog. No veg times. Just rooted 6-8" clones straight to 12/12. Between 32-36 plants in 2l bottles hempy style. But of course you would need a mother plant to take the clones from.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 20, 2014)

two words shooting powder. let the games begin


----------



## larrybobkins (May 20, 2014)

theone718 said:


> That's a good idea nigga.. my hps isn't in a cool tube no way why not try ya digg


 I have 2 600 https://www.rollitup.org/t/blue-moon-2x600w-hps-virtical-horizontal-lights-1-plant-only.826352/page-2#post-10521347


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

I have one 600 watt hps light and I use 5 gallon bucket in a 4x4x6. How many you think I could fit in there and could I yield a lb. I'm running northern lights and an indica dom thai. I do a perpetual ATM but if I could get an lb from one 9 week run then I wouldn't have to do perpetual any more.i smoke about 1/8 a day sometimes more( depending on pain) so I need to have enough to last through the grow and the cure.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 21, 2014)

I just go to the hydro store and buy the bottle with the best cartoon on it, is that not the right way?


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I just go to the hydro store and buy the bottle with the best cartoon on it, is that not the right way?


How many under your belt


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I have one 600 watt hps light and I use 5 gallon bucket in a 4x4x6. How many you think I could fit in there and could I yield a lb. I'm running northern lights and an indica dom thai. I do a perpetual ATM but if I could get an lb from one 9 week run then I wouldn't have to do perpetual any more.i smoke about 1/8 a day sometimes more( depending on pain) so I need to have enough to last through the grow and the cure.


Exactly how I feel I need a p a couple of Oz ain't shit smoke to much..with the perpetual what the most u yielded..I haven't reach a pd yet..


----------



## BenFranklin (May 21, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I just go to the hydro store and buy the bottle with the best cartoon on it, is that not the right way?



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

It always seems like I have a few weeks to wait. I used to do 3 gall poly bags so I have no idea what I would yield of a 5 gallon girl. I'm hopping 3 zip from each. If that's the case then I could do 6 in there but it seems like it would be a squeeze!


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

Perpetual is just a pain mixing up different nute everyday (cause I use coco coir.)for each set of plants. PAIN IN MY ASS!


----------



## BenFranklin (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I have one 600 watt hps light and I use 5 gallon bucket in a 4x4x6. How many you think I could fit in there and could I yield a lb. I'm running northern lights and an indica dom thai. I do a perpetual ATM but if I could get an lb from one 9 week run then I wouldn't have to do perpetual any more.i smoke about 1/8 a day sometimes more( depending on pain) so I need to have enough to last through the grow and the cure.



I run a 1000w, perpetual flowering tent in a 38inch by 38 inch, and a 24inch x 3 foot cloning/vegging tent, normally 4 plants in DWC/2.5 gallon pots, with with hydroton rock, I clone using a Ez-Cloner...

What I do: Before I put a clone into flower, I take clones from it, and wait 7-10 days, while the clone I just took, roots, once roots show, into flowering the original clone goes. This way if the clones I cut die, I can take more before I start the original clone flowering. This way I ensure survival.....

So into flowering the original clones go....

I then take the clones that are showing roots; and put them in 5 gallon buckets, set their nutrients at "general purpose".. according to "General Hydro", which is the only nutes I use.. I will let them sit in those 5 gallon buckets for 2 weeks, sometimes more...

So then once they get branches going, I will trim them back... and keep trimming them back until I see that the plants in the flowering tent are almost done... When I see I am about a week away from harvest, I take more clones, reset my nutes from "general purpose feeding" on the clones to full strength vegging, (I then harvest) and then put the clones into the flowering tent. I run vegging nutes for the first 2-3 weeks of flowering, and then convert over to "transition to bloom and then full bloom.

(PS. I use shorter 2.5 gallon buckets in flowering, it keeps my plants shorter than 5 gallon buckets... so they fit just perfect under the 1000W, as I don't have a lot of head room, JUST enough, sometimes one or two tips will get a little bleached, no big deal.)

I work in my grow room, about every 3rd day. give or take a day.

I can get a bit over a 1lb in about 90 -110days, but with perpetual I am getting a 1/2 lb every month... however, I don't nearly smoke that much, so I have to keep hitting the brakes on my perpetuity every few months... LOL!

In other words, sometimes I am only budding one plant under a 1000w. and am only getting like 2 zips from that plant, while I wait for my next set to get done. Just about when I am scraping the bottom of the barrel on my 2 zips, the 1/2 lb will come in. Put it this way, I am never without, and haven't been without in over a decade. I smoke everyday....

Hope this helps a little..


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> Perpetual is just a pain mixing up different nute everyday (cause I use coco coir.)for each set of plants. PAIN IN MY ASS!


Is coco better than soil? I been using soil but my yields been shit


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Is coco better than soil? I been using soil but my yields been shit


No


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

I used to use soil and I like coco better. I'm gonna be mixing half roots organic and half coco. Coco holds no nute at all. You even have to feed seedlings( I just found out)


----------



## BenFranklin (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Is coco better than soil? I been using soil but my yields been shit


Hydro is the sports car to the station wagon of soil... That's not to say that soil grows can't be AWESOME.... it's just that hydro is so FAST. Everything is MUCH more direct and fast acting.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> I run a 1000w, perpetual flowering tent in a 38inch by 38 inch, and a 24inch x 3 foot cloning/vegging tent, normally 4 plants in DWC/2.5 gallon pots, with with hydroton rock, I clone using a Ez-Cloner...
> 
> What I do: Before I put a clone into flower, I take clones from it, and wait 7-10 days, while the clone I just took, roots, once roots show, into flowering the original clone goes. This way if the clones I cut die, I can take more before I start the original clone flowering. This way I ensure survival.....
> 
> ...


Ha ha what a great set up. After my other two go in I think I'll try 6 in there all in one shot.


----------



## BenFranklin (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I used to use soil and I like coco better. I'm gonna be mixing half roots organic and half coco. Coco holds no nute at all. You even have to feed seedlings( I just found out)



Uh... don't feed seedling for the first 2 weeks at least.... The little cotyledon carries nutes enough for a months growth. Sometimes depending on environment, they use their food up a little faster...


----------



## CashCrops (May 21, 2014)

I just finished this Critical Jack Herer from Dinafem at about 65 days, dry yield 5.2 Zips. 1000w In happy frog, fed AN nutes (Yes they suck, I'm using it up! lol)


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> Uh... don't feed seedling for the first 2 weeks at least.... The little cotyledon carries nutes enough for a months growth. Sometimes depending on environment, they use their food up a little faster...


Ya that's what I thought. But I have done some more research and found that in coir they need to be fed. I saw a dramatic stop in growth and they started to yellow. They will be 2 wks old on the 22nd. So I feed the twice yesterday and a foliar feed this morning. They seem to have greened a bit back but not enough for me to say they are ok.i will be watching they closely so not to burn them.i have a tangerine dream that's a week behind and it just started to do the same thing so I gave it a squirt it has rebounded well also.


----------



## BenFranklin (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> Ya that's what I thought. But I have done some more research and found that in coir they need to be fed. I saw a dramatic stop in growth and they started to yellow. They will be 2 wks old on the 22nd. So I feed the twice yesterday and a foliar feed this morning. They seem to have greened a bit back but not enough for me to say they are ok.i will be watching they closely so not to burn them.i have a tangerine dream that's a week behind and it just started to do the same thing so I gave it a squirt it has rebounded well also.


You know.... now that you mention it, I think I've read that somewhere... I think the coir leaches, or it's PH is too high and it adjusts the seedlings rate of intake or something... I do remember someone having issues with it, but I always assumed it was because they nuted their seedlings when they shouldn't have, or now that you say it, may have not done so properly.

With hydroton rocks, I never worry about it... If I had it my way, I'd just eliminate the medium all together and run Aeroponics.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

I'm not sure I don't remember most of the beginners info on it I usually clone so I keep feeding after they get roots.but it's my first time with seedling in it. I'm sure they will do better once the food I put in the coir starts to work. It from espoma it's the organic plant tone granuals. 5-3-3. How long doe it take for organics to start feeding?


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 21, 2014)

For quite a while coir is inert, it takes a long time to provide its NPK of about 1-1-1. A complete food like Dyna-Gro is required for best results. Problem with coir is once it breaks down, it breaks down fast....not good regarding soil structure.

Another pain with coir is the fact that it must be prepared properly, and most don't have a clue. Depends on the source and their quality of course.

Regarding vigor and speed, I have never witnessed a hydro grower grow faster than I can with soil. For example.... https://www.rollitup.org/t/spin-out-for-chemical-root-pruning.9114/

The way you provide nutritional support is not the issue, the plant doesn't care - aeroponics, soil-less, organic soil, DWC, etc. It's how you manage your program that counts, period.


----------



## Sativied (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Is coco better than soil?


It depends.


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

CashCrops said:


> I just finished this Critical Jack Herer from Dinafem at about 65 days, dry yield 5.2 Zips. 1000w In happy frog, fed AN nutes (Yes they suck, I'm using it up! lol)


Nice


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

How many plants of LSD clones should I put in my 4*4 tent I'm planning on putting 8, 5 gallon pots in there to much. My last few grows I been using fox farm nutes..should I switch my nutes this run? Should I switch my medium? Ran soil 3 times already wanna try something different


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 21, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i seen people pull a pound of 600


I hardly weigh my harvest but my baseline is 2 zips a plant and usually 8 in flower so I harvest 15-16 zips from my 600 come harvest time. Might be lower sometimes depending on strains


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> For quite a while coir is inert, it takes a long time to provide its NPK of about 1-1-1. A complete food like Dyna-Gro is required for best results. Problem with coir is once it breaks down, it breaks down fast....not good regarding soil structure.
> 
> Another pain with coir is the fact that it must be prepared properly, and most don't have a clue. Depends on the source and their quality of course.
> 
> ...


I flush my coir lots before I plant. Some of my girls are using reused coir that are fine. So if the coir itself take a while to release a 1-1-1 . Then how long will it take for the amendments that I put in the medium to start to take effect. I water a little every day depending on how big of pots they are in depends on how much they get.

I usually use flora nova one part nutrients with great results but am slowly switching to organics


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hardly weigh my harvest but my baseline is 2 zips a plant and usually 8 in flower so I harvest 15-16 zips from my 600 come harvest time. Might be lower sometimes depending on strains


That's not bad what bites u use


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I flush my coir lots before I plant. Some of my girls are using reused coir that are fine. So if the coir itself take a while to release a 1-1-1 . Then how long will it take for the amendments that I put in the medium to start to take effect. I water a little every day depending on how big of pots they are in depends on how much they get.
> 
> I usually use flora nova one part nutrients with great results but am slowly switching to organics


I hear chemicals or organic doesn't matter


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> ..... Then how long will it take for the amendments that I put in the medium to start to take effect......
> 
> I usually use flora nova one part nutrients with great results but am slowly switching to organics


Depends on the amendments. Salts such as nitrates, phosphates, sulfates are in a form that is immediately available to the plants. Urea is not for example.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

I w


theone718 said:


> I hear chemicals or organic doesn't matter


ant to switch to organics during veg and then just add bloom booster during flower. I can't wait to tweet my shit so I can get a lb


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> I hear chemicals or organic doesn't matter


You heard wrong (isn't that usually the case?) Unless those organics contain available NPK salts from the get-go or you have a healthy microbial colony at the root zone to convert that blood meal or turkey feathers into nitrates, how is the plant going to benefit?

UB


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Depends on the amendments. Salts such as nitrates, phosphates, sulfates are in a form that is immediately available to the plants. Urea is not for example.


Here's the like to the info I would post it but it's PDF form and can't copied it. It looks all good to me but I have no idea about organics. I do know that I will have to add cal mag to my waters but that's fine. I would assume that these nute would have to be broken down first.


Ha ha sorry 

http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/pdf/products/tones/Esp_Plant.pdf


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> You heard wrong (isn't that usually the case?) Unless those organics contain available NPK salts from the get-go or you have a healthy microbial colony at the root zone to convert that blood meal or turkey feathers into nitrates, how is the plant going to benefit?
> 
> UB


So how long would it take to grow a healthy colony?


----------



## brimck325 (May 21, 2014)

i'm in coco running vert, at 5 1/2 weeks and i'm looking at 20-22 oz. respectively.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> i'm in coco running vert, at 5 1/2 weeks and i'm looking at 20-22 oz. respectively.


Would really like to see that! You got any pics?


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I w
> 
> ant to switch to organics during veg and then just add bloom booster during flower. I can't wait to tweet my shit so I can get a lb


What organic nutees u use


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> i'm in coco running vert, at 5 1/2 weeks and i'm looking at 20-22 oz. respectively.


What what your setup medium nutrients using


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> Would really like to see that! You got any pics?


Any evidence or just talk lil nigha


----------



## Sativied (May 21, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Regarding vigor and speed, I have never witnessed a hydro grower grow faster than I can with soil./


You never witnessed a decent hydro grower/grow then.


Roughly 5days after being rooted (i.e. was clone) :




12 days later including being topped (top half is in cloner now) :


Indica dom and selected for being supercompact, I vegged (seedlings of 3-4inch) for as little as 5 days and still got 3-4' tall trees.


Coco is 85% organic material but is growing hydro... ie. salts. I drop the same nutes from my recirculating hydroponics in my coco seedlings (being that coco, and every other medium, requires far more nutes than true hydroponics - I currently run 340ppm on a 0.5 scale...).

As for the OPs question, check out any of my grows posted at RIU or elsewhere. I always get a pound+, from 6 plants under 600w. Used to get the same on soil with 5 plants. I don't use boasters, stims, shooters etc, etc. and most definitely veg far less than any soil grower with the same amount of plants+space.


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> i'm in coco running vert, at 5 1/2 weeks and i'm looking at 20-22 oz. respectively.


Any evidence or just talk


----------



## BenFranklin (May 21, 2014)

How big do your guys root balls get in coconut coir? 

on my DWC's they fill the entire 5 gallon bucket up.


----------



## brimck325 (May 21, 2014)

yea, just talk.........lol...do you see vert....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> That's not bad what bites u use


With coco I use advanced nutrients or botanicare with soil general organics.


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You never witnessed a decent hydro grower/grow then.
> 
> 
> Roughly 5days after being rooted (i.e. was clone) :
> ...


Looking nice when did u top


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hardly weigh my harvest but my baseline is 2 zips a plant and usually 8 in flower so I harvest 15-16 zips from my 600 come harvest time. Might be lower sometimes depending on strains


Nutes/medium?


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

I got 61/2 to 7 o off 3 5 gal buckets and 1 600w I used a mh bulb for veg/hps for flower. I used only the g.o. box from general organics and snowstorm ultra in the last 2 weeks
vegged for a month


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> I got 61/2 to 7 o off 3 5 gal buckets and 1 600w I used a mh bulb for veg/hps for flower. I used only the g.o. box from general organics and snowstorm ultra in the last 2 weeks
> vegged for a month


Also I'm using cfl for bee host for flower


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

^^an that was my first grow ever flowered for 13 damn weeks before trichs turned right


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Any of ya grow in the summer any changes we have to do????


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> ^^an that was my first grow ever flowered for 13 damn weeks before trichs turned right


Daaaamn that's a minute..what strain


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Also I'm using cfl for bee host for flower


 I feel cfl grow most the time is equivalent to child abuse


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Daaaamn that's a minute..what strain


 I didn't get the name from the guy but it was almost pure sativa with thin ass leaves. it made me an awesome grower and gave me patience I thought it was normal so when I did a 9 weeker(I always flower till trichs are at least 50%) I almost shit watchin the buds grow


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Any of ya grow in the summer any changes we have to do????


Ac or swap to led for summer, temps get insanely high with hid.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sativied (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Looking nice when did u top


May 16, less than 5 full days ago. Here's May 15, day before being topped.


My coco plants (for a certain trait frequency test)



I like coco, good start ph, good water-oxygen ratio, reusable, no pests (if you buy quality anyway), not as dirty as messing with dirt. Lost popularity in our (dutch) greenhouses but gaining some since better quality is made (buffered) - we are running out of soil... quality peat in particular.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Any of ya grow in the summer any changes we have to do????


 some people switch their lights on to nighttime hours so its cooler


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

Sativied said:


> May 16, less than 5 full days ago. Here's May 15, day before being topped.
> View attachment 3158501
> 
> My coco plants (for a certain trait frequency test)
> ...


 how close are you I need some clones lol they look nice


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> I didn't get the name from the guy but it was almost pure sativa with thin ass leaves. it made me an awesome grower and gave me patience I thought it was normal so when I did a 9 weeker(I always flower till trichs are at least 50%) I almost shit watchin the buds grow


good shut


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

have any of you ever ordered seeds


----------



## Sativied (May 21, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> how close are you I need some clones lol they look nice


About 4-5 thousand miles probably (Netherlands). Plants are from a cross I made (ICE x CH) and is far from ready to be spread. Just doing a test run to see if it's worth taking to further generations, in other words I haven't flowered any of these yet and may turn out to be horrible smelling and tasting popcorn producers.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> What organic nutees u use


ATM not much just a little insect frass 2-2-2, organica myco tablet 5-3-8 and some humic acid that's got silica and myco and other micros. I just added thihs to the mix
http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/pdf/products/tones/Esp_Plant.pdf
I'm gonna do a coco and roots organic soil 50/50 with all the other stuff in hopes to get through 8 wks of veg with out to many feelings.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> How big do your guys root balls get in coconut coir?
> 
> on my DWC's they fill the entire 5 gallon bucket up.


When I took my girls out of their 3 gallon pots the only medium that fell out was the stuff on the top. The ball was pretty good and nice and white too!


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

I want to learn DWC my self the biggest plant I see On the tube seem to be DWC . I know running coco is just like hydro but I guess I don't really know how to use it. I read some people feed their plants multiple times a day while running coco. That just seems like a lot of nutes to use. I want to go organic but can I still use organic nutes in DWC and use my added bloom boosters as well?


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Sativied said:


> About 4-5 thousand miles probably (Netherlands). Plants are from a cross I made (ICE x CH) and is far from ready to be spread. Just doing a test run to see if it's worth taking to further generations, in other words I haven't flowered any of these yet and may turn out to be horrible smelling and tasting popcorn producers.


Sends me some clones thru the mail


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Also fellas what would ya buy soil or coco and explain


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Sends me some clones thru the mail


 shit I just want some seeds I ordered some from bumfucked Egypt idk if they'll make it I never ordered before


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

not literally a place called bumfucked Egypt just an expression for way the fuck somewhere


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Also fellas what would ya buy soil or coco and explain


 I go ff ocean only for life unless hydro


----------



## Commander Strax (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> How many under your belt


how many hydro stores? Two in my own town and a couple up in Maine.

The one on the west side has better cartoons but the one down town has better prices.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 21, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> not literally a place called bumfucked Egypt just an expression for way the fuck somewhere


wait, are you telling me there is no Bumfucked Egypt?


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> wait, are you telling me there is no Bumfucked Egypt?


 there might be I swear i've ended up there on a few roadtrips


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

some worker guy just came to the door I was sweatin, was thinkin it was someone to tell me I tried to buy illegal seeds lol. expectin some in the mail soon I hope if it wasn't some kind of scam


----------



## Hydroburn (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I want to learn DWC my self the biggest plant I see On the tube seem to be DWC . I know running coco is just like hydro but I guess I don't really know how to use it. I read some people feed their plants multiple times a day while running coco. That just seems like a lot of nutes to use. I want to go organic but can I still use organic nutes in DWC and use my added bloom boosters as well?


The only thing organic you should use in DWC are beneficial microbes to keep slime off your roots. Slimy roots and algae are the main problem in DWC because people run organics or have light leaks or don't run bennies.

But check out aquaponics... it's often set up just like DWC, except with fish in the res providing organic nutes instead of using typical hydro nutes.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

you can put fish in your res. like goldfish?


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

or jus fish nutes like biomarine


----------



## Maine Buds (May 21, 2014)

I was gonna buy a 6 site 5 gallon bucket dwc system with a 32 gallon res. can I just put the fish in the res then?


----------



## Red1966 (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???


I grew about 30 quarts (aprox. 30 oz, never weighed it) in a 4-1/2 x 8 tent of Barney's Farm LSD. 20 plants. 2 x 600w HID (MH/veg...HPS/flower) aeroponinic in 4 x 4-3/4" vinyl fence posts, scrogged, Fox Farm nutes, A/C, lights in air cooled hoods Grew 1 plant in dirt from seed for a month/6 weeks for cuttings, then rooted them in an aeroponic cloner I made from a tote. I think I vegged 5 weeks, then 2 months flower. In retrospect, I think I overcrowded them. The LSD seems to have no "couch lock" properties to speak of, but you get a good "spacey" high. Made several mistakes along the way, I think a more experienced grower would have done better. I think a lb. is entirely possible. Just don't leave the pump turned off for a whole day. Really knocked the s__t out of the plants, but they all recovered in 2 hours. Thought I killed them.


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> I grew about 30 quarts (aprox. 30 oz, never weighed it) in a 4-1/2 x 8 tent of Barney's Farm LSD. 20 plants. 2 x 600w HID (MH/veg...HPS/flower) aeroponinic in 4 x 4-3/4" vinyl fence posts, scrogged, Fox Farm nutes, A/C, lights in air cooled hoods Grew 1 plant in dirt from seed for a month/6 weeks for cuttings, then rooted them in an aeroponic cloner I made from a tote. I think I vegged 5 weeks, then 2 months flower. In retrospect, I think I overcrowded them. The LSD seems to have no "couch lock" properties to speak of, but you get a good "spacey" high. Made several mistakes along the way, I think a more experienced grower would have done better. I think a lb. is entirely possible. Just don't leave the pump turned off for a whole day. Really knocked the s__t out of the plants, but they all recovered in 2 hours. Thought I killed them.


I have a mother of the LSD.. trying to do 8 plants 5 gallons.


----------



## Red1966 (May 21, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I have one 600 watt hps light and I use 5 gallon bucket in a 4x4x6. How many you think I could fit in there and could I yield a lb. I'm running northern lights and an indica dom thai. I do a perpetual ATM but if I could get an lb from one 9 week run then I wouldn't have to do perpetual any more.i smoke about 1/8 a day sometimes more( depending on pain) so I need to have enough to last through the grow and the cure.


I don't think BF LSD would be a good choice for pain relief. Lots of THC, but almost no CBD


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> I don't think BF LSD would be a good choice for pain relief. Lots of THC, but almost no CBD


I like my high energetic


----------



## Red1966 (May 21, 2014)

theone718 said:


> I like my high energetic


Well, Barney's Farm LSD is certainly that. It WILL NOT help you sleep.


----------



## theone718 (May 21, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Well, Barney's Farm LSD is certainly that. It WILL NOT help you sleep.


Do it stretch in flower alot??and is the smell strong in flower


----------



## Red1966 (May 21, 2014)

Moderate stretch, relatively low odor


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 22, 2014)

Espoma will not work with coir.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You never witnessed a decent hydro grower/grow then.
> 
> 
> Roughly 5days after being rooted (i.e. was clone) :
> ...


I guess not....nice job! I get plants 34 cm across by the 2nd week post germ, most being sativa dom too, witness my Haze X C99 cross.

*Week Two*

What a difference a week makes? Two weeks after the faves popped the soil's surface, thought I'd take a pic. The largest (and first germed) faves * have spreads of up to 13.25"/34cm*... with the smallest fave (and last one to germ) about 5"/13cm across. The smallest is in the foreground holding the Chills hemp papers and the larger ones to the left.








*Week Three*

It's about time to go 12/12, especially with the C99 X Haze as this cross has long internodes and will surely end up like trees. They are turning out very sativa dominant.

Thai-tanic, C99 X Peak19 and P19 X Haze are very well behaved, having beautiful profiles. The plant in the left foreground (Haze X Peak19) *is now 20" (51cm) across*, the late germing kid (Haze X C99), sitting on a high chair in the foreground, is 8" (20cm) across.

Plants are very healthy requiring watering twice a day with the exception of the smallest plants. Side panels have had to be expanded 3 times since the last shot as the garden is expanding rapidly.

All plants are doing extremely well in the Spin-Out treated pots. In fact, the only plant that is pouting is the one in the untreated pot.

Photo is a little dark...a wine bottle is in the foreground for reference.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 22, 2014)

The spin out is just the copper paint stuff, no? Can it be used in a hydroponic setting?


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> It depends.


Ever heard of osmunda fiber? Great medium, especially if you're heavy handed on the water.


----------



## theone718 (May 22, 2014)

Best strains for potency and yield? Don't respond if u just talk please.. were serious in our community


----------



## theone718 (May 22, 2014)

Best nutrients and additives to buy?


----------



## Maine Buds (May 22, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Espoma will not work with coir.


Why?


----------



## brimck325 (May 22, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Best strains for potency and yield? Don't respond if u just talk please.. were serious in our community


you don't have a clue!!! my proof is in everything you post.


----------



## Sativied (May 22, 2014)

@UB: You had me at Haze x C99  Is that of a run you currently got going? Are those all fem or do you still need to remove males? Just curious because it's so full. I like it full myself, but that does require me to prune a little (shoots not just leaves). To put that in the veg rate perspective, with my first hydro run people in dutch forums said I switched to 12/12 3 weeks too late, while 3 weeks earlier they were still seeds.

Most of the hydroponic and hydroculture systems in this forum and other cannabis forums aren't very good examples, so many skinny lanky stretchy plants... I've been looking a lot at our pro greenhouses and haven't found anyone growing in "DWC" with airstones yet and no true aero either (that's for in the desert or in space). Hydroponics/mediumless it's all NFT, and some DFT (deep flow), hydro culture is usually rockwool or mapito slabs. Best topics in the hydro forum here are many years old and buried below a huge pile of nonsense.

It's a common surprise people experience when switching from soil to hydro; the fast veg rates. That is probably more because it's easier to veg fast on hydro than it is on soil than hydro factually being faster. I'd love to see you do a hydro run, I think you'd like it. Challenge is to prevent them from getting too dark green instead of preventing premature yellowing.

Wanted to see how low I could go, this is a 480 ppm run (0.5 scale, so less than 1EC), Cannalope Haze (which supposedly is C99)

Feb 20, just moved from small DWC boxes (under 3x18watt T8 ) and topped.


Feb 24, fully recovered from transplant and about to take off


27 Feb (3days and 2 hours after previous pic, replaced top right with a backup clone) Switched to 12/12 around this day.


March 4: sexed


March 14 (hempy test buckets removed, tubes moved to the front to cover everything with 6 instead of 9 plants) flowering:


4x4' space, door is a little over 2' wide so there's a lot more left around the corner.

My system is a lot more simple than it may seem. Essentially it's just a water pump pushing a nutrient solution through the tubes which are dammed at the end to create a continues flow of water of a couple of inches deep. Wires are from monitoring and chiller and pump. I add water+nutes to a single nutrient reservoir once every two days or so (preference, could do it weekly). No h202, no 'bennies', no tea, no root stims, no bleach, nothing except base nutrients (H&G Hydro AB and some GHE Bloom to modify the ratio slightly during flowering). And while those are overpriced cannabis specific nutrients, I spend less than $20 per run and that includes PH- and drip clean (prevents salt built up in lines, pump etc) making that a non-issue.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 22, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Best strains for potency and yield? Don't respond if u just talk please.. were serious in our community


berry bomb. I just ordered from the single seed supposedly has 20-22% thc content with a med-high yield


----------



## Sativied (May 22, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Ever heard of osmunda fiber? Great medium, especially if you're heavy handed on the water.


No can't say I have. A quick search show it's popular amongst orchid growers.

I'm only using the coco because I needed something with separate containers (selecting plants out of the pool) and it allows me to use the nutrient solution from my recirculating system. I prefer medium-less over anything else. Besides the only system in which ph and ppm can be accurately measures (plus saving up for a NPK photometer) it's just so convenient. I can clean up and have new plants in my closet in less than an hour.

Roots pulled out through one plant site:




^^Smells like carrots, smells edible.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 22, 2014)

but my blue moonshine looks like its going to be killer and about medium yield


----------



## theone718 (May 22, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> but my blue moonshine looks like its going to be killer and about medium yield


Post a pic


----------



## larrybobkins (May 22, 2014)

4 more weeks to go


----------



## larrybobkins (May 22, 2014)

it got pretty beat up from pulling it through a doorway was kinda hard cuz its around 3 1/2 to 4 ft wide


----------



## larrybobkins (May 22, 2014)

I need new pics because this was a week ago and the day before I used the shooting powder


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Roots pulled out through one plant site:
> 
> View attachment 3159400
> 
> ...


Now that's what gardening is all about - healthy, efficient roots!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

My first grow in my 4x4 with 600w I pulled 15oz off three plants vegged 5 weeks. 

Now have a tent of four plants vegged 5 weeks and expect 19-20 oz.

Definitely doable. But don't count on it if it is your first time growing.


----------



## Sativied (May 22, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Now that's what gardening is all about - healthy, efficient roots!


Thanks Ben, I'm both humbled by and got an ego-boost at the same time from that compliment


----------



## 3squared (May 23, 2014)

A lb from a 600, no problem. I'm running 1000's 1 plant per light and doing well over 1 1/2 per light after vegging under t5's.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 23, 2014)

3squared said:


> A lb from a 600, no problem. I'm running 1000's 1 plant per light and doing well over 1 1/2 per light after vegging under t5's. View attachment 3159981


 I like your style reminds me of myself! hellyeah not very many people on here like that. I veg under t5 panel and use 2 600 to grow TREES not weeds lol I should start trimming mine up better though


----------



## larrybobkins (May 23, 2014)

I actually took about 6 inches up the stem of this but when I added the co2 bag the shit just exploded with fanleaves ive trimmed 3 times huge handfuls and still have this much bush


----------



## 3squared (May 23, 2014)

I make custom support and even scroggs for ours when they get out of control. They are easy to make and easy to move and take down. Here is one I'm about ready to harvest and had to set up a double tier for it. Easily a 2+ lb plant.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 23, 2014)

3squared said:


> I make custom support and even scroggs for ours when they get out of control. They are easy to make and easy to move and take down. Here is one I'm about ready to harvest and had to set up a double tier for it. Easily a 2+ lb plant. View attachment 3160323


 badass how long did u veg


----------



## larrybobkins (May 23, 2014)

see idk if you can tell by my pic but my plant recently fell over pretty far, over about a 48 hr period do you think it will be ok or does it affect the yield somehow?


----------



## larrybobkins (May 23, 2014)

im scared to set it back up because I don't want to tear any roots an the stems like the size of a silver dollar


----------



## larrybobkins (May 23, 2014)

and do you get nute burn on just one or two leaves sometimes just barely? I did on like 3 leaves just a little...


----------



## theone718 (May 23, 2014)

Hay guys, I got a question.what the difference? between street dank and home grown dank for some reason the street dank got u higher than the home grown..


----------



## larrybobkins (May 23, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Hay guys, I got a question.what the difference? between street dank and home grown dank for some reason the street dank got u higher than the home grown..


 MOST PEOPLE WHO GROW HOMEGROWN CHOP TOO EARLY AN STILL THINK ITS DANK JUST CUZ THEY FEEL A LITTLE HIGH


----------



## 3squared (May 23, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> badass how long did u veg


Veg runs anywhere from 4 to 8 weeks all depending on how long the plant infront of it stays in flower. That is a fast growing strain and had around a 5 week veg light on 24/7 and trimmed and shaped.


----------



## theone718 (May 23, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> MOST PEOPLE WHO GROW HOMEGROWN CHOP TOO EARLY AN STILL THINK ITS DANK JUST CUZ THEY FEEL A LITTLE HIGH





larrybobkins said:


> MOST PEOPLE WHO GROW HOMEGROWN CHOP TOO EARLY AN STILL THINK ITS DANK JUST CUZ THEY FEEL A LITTLE HIGH


I was talking to one of my dudes earlier he was like home grown smell and look good but not the same as street herb I noticed the difference to.. but street weed gotta be somebody home grown.. I know its grown the same but what's the difference? What the remedies?


----------



## jflo (May 23, 2014)

3squared said:


> Veg runs anywhere from 4 to 8 weeks all depending on how long the plant infront of it stays in flower. That is a fast growing strain and had around a 5 week veg light on 24/7 and trimmed and shaped.


Are those Aeroponic, UC, DWC or Drip?


----------



## 3squared (May 24, 2014)

jflo said:


> Are those Aeroponic, UC, DWC or Drip?


DWC.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 24, 2014)

Street weed is Mexican dirt weed hence why it's so cheap. All bud is considered green bud at one time! The cut of line comes when the thc starts to degrade. I've had street weed be actually green bud with barley any seeds but it was still street weed cause it had been packed and baged for a long time all the the trics had fallen off but the nug shape was still intact. ( not to mention it has not been cured and dried out incorrectly) at least my point on it


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 24, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> Street weed is Mexican dirt weed hence why it's so cheap. All bud is considered green bud at one time! The cut of line comes when the thc starts to degrade. I've had street weed be actually green bud with barley any seeds but it was still street weed cause it had been packed and baged for a long time all the the trics had fallen off but the nug shape was still intact. ( not to mention it has not been cured and dried out incorrectly) at least my point on it


Up in Maine I'm sure you're buying crap, BUT, Mexican pot can be and is some of the best you can get your hands on if you know your source, which is no different than buying any other product in your daily life. We used to buy Mex weed here in Texas that was so strong it would put you on a 30 minute psychedelic trip. I've said it a million times, that seed in the bottom of the bag might be the next Haze staring up at you.

I now have some Mex weed and it's fine looking nuggets with a very nice, fresh aroma.


----------



## theone718 (May 24, 2014)

HOW TO GET THE MOST OUT OF MY 600WHPS 4*4 GROW TENT STRAIN LSD CLONES NUTES: FOX FARM ADDIVES BLOOMBASTIC. MEDIUM: ROOTS ORGAIC SOIL SINCE I DIDNT START THIS RUN YET SHOULD I BUY SOIL OR COCO?SHOULD I CHANGE NUTES?


P.S NEED MORE SMOKE MY TOLOANCE IS HIGH NOW IM BACK ON THE STRRTS COPPING.. SHIT REAL!


----------



## Hydroburn (May 24, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> you can put fish in your res. like goldfish?


yea... its called aquaponics. the fish and microorganisms keep the water rich with nutrients.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 24, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I was gonna buy a 6 site 5 gallon bucket dwc system with a 32 gallon res. can I just put the fish in the res then?


I dont see why not as long as you do it in such a way the fish wont get sucked up in pumps or pinned against screens etc. I think an easier method would be a large single res with multiple plants in it instead of dicking with the plumbing of undercurrent. Depends on what kind of footprint you want your garden to have too.


----------



## fuzzyl (May 24, 2014)

nm didn't see the next post.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 24, 2014)

theone718 said:


> I was talking to one of my dudes earlier he was like home grown smell and look good but not the same as street herb I noticed the difference to.. but street weed gotta be somebody home grown.. I know its grown the same but what's the difference? What the remedies?


 most dispensaries grow strains that produce a shitload and weigh the most as long as its halfass ok and looks pretty they also go with generic nutes and try and find shortcuts. most people on the street know their shit has to be bomb or nobodys going to want it. at the disp. the shit flies off the shelf even if its doodoo


----------



## larrybobkins (May 24, 2014)

I know a few who grow for them and they chop right at 8 they don't give a shit if another 10 days would have made it 10x more badass. most of them are just lookin to make a quick buck and only know how to grow halfass ive witnessed it a few times


----------



## larrybobkins (May 24, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> yea... its called aquaponics. the fish and microorganisms keep the water rich with nutrients.


 do you add nutes? or sucker fish? lol


----------



## larrybobkins (May 24, 2014)

theone718 said:


> HOW TO GET THE MOST OUT OF MY 600WHPS 4*4 GROW TENT STRAIN LSD CLONES NUTES: FOX FARM ADDIVES BLOOMBASTIC. MEDIUM: ROOTS ORGAIC SOIL SINCE I DIDNT START THIS RUN YET SHOULD I BUY SOIL OR COCO?SHOULD I CHANGE NUTES?
> 
> 
> P.S NEED MORE SMOKE MY TOLOANCE IS HIGH NOW IM BACK ON THE STRRTS COPPING.. SHIT REAL!


 I only use ff ocean forest soil nothing like it. an get some shooting powder


----------



## larrybobkins (May 24, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Up in Maine I'm sure you're buying crap, BUT, Mexican pot can be and is some of the best you can get your hands on if you know your source, which is no different than buying any other product in your daily life. We used to buy Mex weed here in Texas that was so strong it would put you on a 30 minute psychedelic trip. I've said it a million times, that seed in the bottom of the bag might be the next Haze staring up at you.
> 
> I now have some Mex weed and it's fine looking nuggets with a very nice, fresh aroma.


I used to get brick that were from mexico when I was in NM they were shit and half the time smelled like gasoline or febreze smdh but cant argue with 400 a lb


----------



## Hydroburn (May 25, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> do you add nutes? or sucker fish? lol


I don't know much about it as far as what kind of fish to use, but no the idea is to not use nutes and let the fish/aquarium provide all the nutrition. Actually a lot of people water common house plants with fish tank water when they do weekly aquarium maintenance/water changes.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 25, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> I used to get brick that were from mexico when I was in NM they were shit and half the time smelled like gasoline or febreze smdh but cant argue with 400 a lb


Ha you got that. When it 20 an 1/8 you can't give it up. Oh ya love the perfume weed!


----------



## Newbiew (May 25, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???


----------



## Maine Buds (May 25, 2014)

I used to snake dirt weed all day and loved it. Now , if it hasent just come off the tree I don't want it. Right now I pay 30-40$ 1/8 of good green some better then the others but for around here that's cheap. I'm paying out the ass for pain relief right now, my husbands going nuts having to buy it. ( I smoke about 1/8 a day) lol! 7 more weeks and I'll be. Hopping my bitches. 

How much you guys think I'll get of these girls? The two in the front are both 27 inches tall and at least 2 feet wide. They are started week 3 of 12/12 yesterday.

The two in the back I just put in there yesterday and they are about 23 inches tall.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 25, 2014)

I think I'll get 4 off the one on the right!


----------



## Newbiew (May 25, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???


DWC/6 weeks veg 1000 watt dual arc bulb. Fabulous strain by the way you will be in impressed if you've never indulged good luck...


----------



## edispilf (May 25, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> I know a few who grow for them and they chop right at 8 they don't give a shit if another 10 days would have made it 10x more badass. most of them are just lookin to make a quick buck and only know how to grow halfass ive witnessed it a few times


That's sad that they do that


----------



## JointOperation (May 25, 2014)

scrog or sog. for big yields.. or 2-4 big plants.. topped alot ..evening out the canopy.. good ways to help hit over an lb per 600s.. an Genetics plays a big role..


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 25, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> yea... its called aquaponics. the fish and microorganisms keep the water rich with nutrients.


Friends are BIG commercial aquaponics growers, probably spent $100,000 on the plumbing system alone. In a nutshell, aquaponics is not practical, the waste from the fish, tilapia, is loaded with N and there is a nutritional imbalance regarding the water. Now, since stuff like this is more of a religion than a solid way of growing plants, they're not about to add any minerals which will increase production. Ironically, they're trying to make a living out of the produce selling whom? You guessed, "health" food stores.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 25, 2014)

there's supply to demand growers then there's connoisseur growers. I heard from someone idk if its true but even though theres a lot of bud out there only around 10% do it correctly or know what they need to do to make it grow to full potential. that's y a lot of ppl only get that "fire" evry so often. when I showed the disp. my stuff the first time they said "bring it in, we'll buy all of it whatever you got"


----------



## Hydroburn (May 25, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I'm paying out the ass for pain relief right now, my husbands going nuts having to buy it. ( I smoke about 1/8 a day) lol! ]


are you smoking blunts and bong rips all day or something? Might try vaporizing to conserve some nug if you aren't already. maybe even blast some bho or make edibles for a new/more potent stone... smoking weed doesn't seem to do much really if you smoke all day every day. kind of a waste.

don't get me wrong though I take icy bong rips on a daily basis....


----------



## larrybobkins (May 25, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> are you smoking blunts and bong rips all day or something? Might try vaporizing to conserve some nug if you aren't already. maybe even blast some bho or make edibles for a new/more potent stone... smoking weed doesn't seem to do much really if you smoke all day every day. kind of a waste.
> 
> don't get me wrong though I take icy bong rips on a daily basis....


yeah I smoke like 3 blunts a day and am realizing its more the paper which is like a cigarette that's makin me want to smoke so much...switchin to edibles


----------



## Hydroburn (May 25, 2014)

yea the tobacco leaf might be addicting idk...


----------



## Maine Buds (May 25, 2014)

I was eating edibles but sorry to say it makes me fat! I would love some good candy but all I have made so far is butter. I want to learn how to make wax and bho so I can do dabs but I figure it takes the same about to make the stuff as I would smoke anyway! When I find some good smoke that actually has a good effect on the pain I smoke a lot less. That shits 40$ 1/8 and it's not around as often as I want. When it does come around I only get like 1/4 of it before it's gone! I can't wait till my shits ready. When your feet hurt all day and you don't even walk on them you'll smoke as much as you can to have the slightest relief! To put it in perspective I have a 2 yr old and a house and a husband to take care of I don't have time to be in pain! I can function better on pot all day but not Vicodin!


----------



## JointOperation (May 25, 2014)

supposedly ice in your bong or even really cold water turns the vaporized thc/goodies back to a solid in the water.. so u dont get as much medicine as you could... wierd right i never thought it was true.. until i tried it with bho.. and if it does it with bho... then why wouldnt it do the same thing with nugs.?


----------



## edispilf (May 25, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I was eating edibles but sorry to say it makes me fat! I would love some good candy but all I have made so far is butter. I want to learn how to make wax and bho so I can do dabs but I figure it takes the same about to make the stuff as I would smoke anyway! When I find some good smoke that actually has a good effect on the pain I smoke a lot less. That shits 40$ 1/8 and it's not around as often as I want. When it does come around I only get like 1/4 of it before it's gone! I can't wait till my shits ready. When your feet hurt all day and you don't even walk on them you'll smoke as much as you can to have the slightest relief! To put it in perspective I have a 2 yr old and a house and a husband to take care of I don't have time to be in pain! I can function better on pot all day but not Vicodin!


Have you made any simple bubble yet? I've watched the bubbleman on youtube and he/they claim 90% thc hash. They freeze and screen after bubble though. I've not taken the last refining steps yet....maybe if I had lbs of bubble I would, but not yet.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 25, 2014)

edispilf said:


> Have you made any simple bubble yet? I've watched the bubbleman on youtube and he/they claim 90% thc hash. They freeze and screen after bubble though. I've not taken the last refining steps yet....maybe if I had lbs of bubble I would, but not yet.


No not yet I'm gonna make some from the 4 girls I got in the flower room right now but that won't be for another 7 weeks or so!


----------



## larrybobkins (May 25, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I was eating edibles but sorry to say it makes me fat! I would love some good candy but all I have made so far is butter. I want to learn how to make wax and bho so I can do dabs but I figure it takes the same about to make the stuff as I would smoke anyway! When I find some good smoke that actually has a good effect on the pain I smoke a lot less. That shits 40$ 1/8 and it's not around as often as I want. When it does come around I only get like 1/4 of it before it's gone! I can't wait till my shits ready. When your feet hurt all day and you don't even walk on them you'll smoke as much as you can to have the slightest relief! To put it in perspective I have a 2 yr old and a house and a husband to take care of I don't have time to be in pain! I can function better on pot all day but not Vicodin!


 dude bho is the easiest shit to make just need a $20 tube from the head shop 8 bux in butane a coffee filter and a hair tie an and however much sugar leaves kief and wispy caca buds you decide to throw in just don't use stems(some do) or fan leaves(pure caca) prep: 2 glass pans like you cook with one that fits inside the other, a big pan boiling water, and fold your coffee filter in half and put it on the tube with the hairtie once your trim is in. make sure you let it completely dry probably like 3 weeks I leave mine for a month then break it up pretty good with your hands I know shitty sticky hands then fill the tube an don't really pack it just make sure its full an no big open spots then shoot your butane through the hole an you can see it get wet once its about an inch from the bottom stop count to 10 Mississippi then shoot the whole can through it and then another can if your using the 2 ounce tube if its smaller you can just use 1. the oil will fall into the pan and right after you shoot it through go get your boiling water and fill the outside pan about half full don't wet your oil have a little wire or poker and stir the oil while it bubbles form the heat keep doing it and pourin out the water and adding new till it stops bubbling then leave it out overnight and BAM easy shit and it makes this


----------



## larrybobkins (May 25, 2014)

I hear you can use a grinder idk though


----------



## Maine Buds (May 26, 2014)

larrybobkins said:


> dude bho is the easiest shit to make just need a $20 tube from the head shop 8 bux in butane a coffee filter and a hair tie an and however much sugar leaves kief and wispy caca buds you decide to throw in just don't use stems(some do) or fan leaves(pure caca) prep: 2 glass pans like you cook with one that fits inside the other, a big pan boiling water, and fold your coffee filter in half and put it on the tube with the hairtie once your trim is in. make sure you let it completely dry probably like 3 weeks I leave mine for a month then break it up pretty good with your hands I know shitty sticky hands then fill the tube an don't really pack it just make sure its full an no big open spots then shoot your butane through the hole an you can see it get wet once its about an inch from the bottom stop count to 10 Mississippi then shoot the whole can through it and then another can if your using the 2 ounce tube if its smaller you can just use 1. the oil will fall into the pan and right after you shoot it through go get your boiling water and fill the outside pan about half full don't wet your oil have a little wire or poker and stir the oil while it bubbles form the heat keep doing it and pourin out the water and adding new till it stops bubbling then leave it out overnight and BAM easy shit and it makes thisView attachment 3162526


Ya I know it easy as shit but it's also easy as shit to blow your fucking hand off to! Uneducated and untrained people are the ones who are going to ruin this wonderful law we have. I can't blow my self up with ice and water. Maybe when I have learned nire about the bho process I will attemp it. I might just have my father do it he's a trained fire fighter so if something goes wrong he can be there.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 26, 2014)

It's pretty common sense stuff. People that are blowing up are doing something retarded.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 26, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> Ya I know it easy as shit but it's also easy as shit to blow your fucking hand off to! Uneducated and untrained people are the ones who are going to ruin this wonderful law we have. I can't blow my self up with ice and water. Maybe when I have learned nire about the bho process I will attemp it. I might just have my father do it he's a trained fire fighter so if something goes wrong he can be there.


 its not THAT bad just don't have open flame or a waterheater around do it outside its just butane, that's like saying using a cutting torch is too dangerouse because it uses gas


----------



## larrybobkins (May 26, 2014)

and I still have my hands


----------



## Maine Buds (May 26, 2014)

No I understand it is simple stuff and pretty easy to follow directions. Just those bad eggs that ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## larrybobkins (May 26, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> No I understand it is simple stuff and pretty easy to follow directions. Just those bad eggs that ruin it for the rest of us!


 yeah like the dumbass here who did it in his car smoking a cigarette and blew up him and his kid smdh people


----------



## Maine Buds (May 26, 2014)

Wow what fucking idiot!


----------



## cottee (May 26, 2014)

SoHextracts said:


> i get a pound per 600w... almost exactly one pound, sometimes a little over. I do four plants in 10 gallons per light and top/tie them down hard... I usually veg for around six weeks topping about 5x... I think the key is to never let them root bind... if the plants know they were in a 1gallon pot they slow down.... but i dont really notice a huge yield diff between my 600s and the single 1000w i use... I just get more penetration with the 1000w.. In your setup i agree with booms, six plants in 5 gallon pots trained... you can even scrOg out a tent really easily. Tents are all about training to get any yield... since you cant let your plants get tall at all


How many plants would u put in a 1.5 x 1.5 meter tent. I use 2 600s. I usually start of in 4 inch pots


----------



## cottee (May 27, 2014)

SoHextracts said:


> i get a pound per 600w... almost exactly one pound, sometimes a little over. I do four plants in 10 gallons per light and top/tie them down hard... I usually veg for around six weeks topping about 5x... I think the key is to never let them root bind... if the plants know they were in a 1gallon pot they slow down.... but i dont really notice a huge yield diff between my 600s and the single 1000w i use... I just get more penetration with the 1000w.. In your setup i agree with booms, six plants in 5 gallon pots trained... you can even scrOg out a tent really easily. Tents are all about training to get any yield... since you cant let your plants get tall at all


What size pots do u start seeds from?


----------



## Hydroburn (May 29, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Friends are BIG commercial aquaponics growers, probably spent $100,000 on the plumbing system alone. In a nutshell, aquaponics is not practical, the waste from the fish, tilapia, is loaded with N and there is a nutritional imbalance regarding the water. Now, since stuff like this is more of a religion than a solid way of growing plants, they're not about to add any minerals which will increase production. Ironically, they're trying to make a living out of the produce selling whom? You guessed, "health" food stores.


I like how UB tries to post with authority about things he has never done and has no experience with.


----------



## Maine Buds (May 29, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> I like how UB tries to post with authority about things he has never done and has no experience with.


Lol! Spot on dude!


----------



## Maine Buds (May 29, 2014)

I'm sure he has lots of good info he just comes across as an arrogant ass who knows all! Lol! You gotta take him with a cup of salt!


----------



## billy4479 (May 29, 2014)

You people make me feel Smart . Advanced marijuana talk on the short bus .


----------



## Sativied (May 29, 2014)

cottee said:


> How many plants would u put in a 1.5 x 1.5 meter tent. I use 2 600s. I usually start of in 4 inch pots


I'd go with 9 but would replace those 2 600s with a high-end single 1k watter with boast feature.


----------



## sky rocket (May 29, 2014)

cottee said:


> How many plants would u put in a 1.5 x 1.5 meter tent. I use 2 600s. I usually start of in 4 inch pots


Or if you really want to kill it. I would squeeze 120 plants in 2 liter bottles hempy style sog. Rooted clones straight to flower with no veg time. That way you would utilize all of your light space. Easily get a 1gpw with the right strain. But to do this you would need several moms to take cuttings from. I will attempt this in the next couple of months.


----------



## scarecrow77 (May 29, 2014)

Hey riu..there some impressive results lol some of you are getting ..some 1mentioned they got 2pound off a 600 what hps ..thats the biggest load of nonsense iv ever heard.. experienced growers in the game years there target is 1 pound per 1000 watt ..now im sure there's growers getting a pound from a 600 watt but from big yeiding strains .and from clones and a well dialded in room..i run a 600 watt im growing a good few years now and 15 zips was my biggest yeild...im struggling big time to top it...scarecrow77


----------



## scarecrow77 (May 29, 2014)

That's in soil by the way..scarecrow77


----------



## Sativied (May 29, 2014)

scarecrow77 said:


> Hey riu..there some impressive results lol some of you are getting ..some 1mentioned they got 2pound off a 600 what hps ..thats the biggest load of nonsense iv ever heard..


I've heard much bigger loads of nonsense, 2 pounds is ridiculous yes but not entirely impossible. Anyway, not realistic as a target.

I don't know what 'experienced growers in the game years' even means but most experienced/pro growers I know, with 600 or 1k, aim for 1gpw+ and that is doable, especially with a SoG as suggested by sky rocket (120 being a bit extreme imo, but it would work. Google 'Speescees 12/12' and check images results ). They do not aim for a pound, which is less than 0.5gpw...Aim for 1gpw, be happy with 0.75, and look for major improvements if you get 0.5



scarecrow77 said:


> .now im sure there's growers getting a pound from a 600 watt but from big yeiding strains .and from clones and a well dialded in room


My room is hardly well-dialed in all year long, very basic setup, no climate control other than exhaust on thermostat. I usually grow from seed, multiple strains, picked/selected for quality not quantity, I get a pound+ (highest was 0.96gpw, 600w on 3x4', upgraded to 4x4' and still get the same) every run. On soil, hydroponic, hempy with sativas, indicas, 8 week strains or 12 weeks, 1000ppm + all additives or 450ppm just base nutes.

15 zips isn't a bad result though.


----------



## sky rocket (May 29, 2014)

Here's my current setup. 36 critical kush from 4 different phenos. Clones two week veg in aero transferred to coco. 2x600 magnums. Going to maybe add some co2 this weekend because the tank and controller is just sitting in the room uninstalled. Lolly popped the plants. Sorry for the bad pics.

Hoping for a least pound and a half


----------



## fatboyOGOF (May 30, 2014)

theone718 said:


> Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???



i was pulling about 16 oz every 3 months. 600 watt 4' 9" square tent. i started using a vape bag set up and have cut my daily dosage in half so i've cut back on the amount i grow but the pictures are of my last couple of grows.

i used to grow out a lot of seedlings looking for the perfect plant. i got used to doing lots of plants in small spaces. which is against what most people will tell you. 
the proof is in the pudding eh?

i veg in a closet under a T5. the clones or seedlings are in there for as long as i flower their parents for. typically 70 days. i keep them in way too small party cups for the whole 70 days. i should move them into larger pots as they get bigger but i grow too much as it is so i'm lazy and don't give a damn and oddly enough, they do just fine. after all these years, the thrill of growing is gone but i still love the final product.

i've used most of the usual nutes over the years and always ended up going back to advanced nutes. for many of my grows i used advanced nutes sensi bloom/grow, big bud and maybe some root stimulator and some carbo load type stuff once in awhile. i liked the old sensi bloom not the PH perfect junk. i seriously hate the PH perfect stuff and loved the old formula.


i've been doing this awhile.






















i've done a pound or more with maybe 15 genetics so it's not a fluke and i never go with a high yeilding genetic. it's always about quality.


the flower tent always looks a bit crowded. 3 gallon smart pots. sometimes 5 gallon. 








there are no magic formulas, no secret grow methods. 
the best advice i can give is practice, practice, practice and find what works best for you. 




overgrow!


----------



## Screaming trees (May 30, 2014)

Something odd that I noticed was I got more weight when I transplanted to 5 gallon pots during flower or deep over vegging like 7 to 8 weeks and then defoliated like crazy to slow the flowering stretch. And when them babies started budding it was sick. This was with hybrids like dead head, southern lights, Covelo Cut diesel, etc. pretty crazy how this plants can adapt and take off.


----------



## theone718 (May 30, 2014)

First time cloning hope it worked. What ya think?


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 30, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> I like how UB tries to post with authority about things he has never done and has no experience with.


Who in the fuk are you?


----------



## theone718 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just orders seeds from attitude today my selections were 1.. th seeds sage n sour 2..delicious seeds black Russian 3...crystal m.e.t.h
What ya niggas think about the selection? any body grown before??


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 8, 2014)

I would suggest to try defoliation for heavy yield, fully grown 50-60 branches can give 500+ gm in decent set-up. Let the branches grow in their natural way and rely on defoliation to make sure proper light reach to all branches tops. good luck 


(This is latest pic of my current grow in 1m x 0.5m area with aim of 500+ grams)


----------



## neo12345 (Jun 8, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> I would suggest to try defoliation for heavy yield, fully grown 50-60 branches can give 500+ gm in decent set-up. Let the branches grow in their natural way and rely on defoliation to make sure proper light reach to all branches tops. good luck
> 
> (This is latest pic of my current grow in 1m x 0.5m area with aim of 500+ grams)


Ummmm, you said the 'D' word!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 8, 2014)

The d word is right - "dumb" 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-lower-budsites-do-not-need-light-to-develop-get-educated.829061/


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 9, 2014)

neo12345 said:


> Ummmm, you said the 'D' word!!


Yeah, i know it's quite debated technique. I have tried other techniques like lst and scrog too. I am novice in indoor growing, but i am experimenting with stuffs i have learnt from outdoor farming (of other crops  ). In nature plant produce enough leaves as they work as food for other animals and leaves safe other volatile important parts of plants like buds / shoots etc. Defoliation is common technique used in outdoor farming to maximize the 'product'. In case of weed, product is bud. So preserving leaves for just with the assumption that, 'it hurts plant' is not quiet rational for me. I have pulled 100+ grams from single plant in my last grow with defoliation (strain : autoxtreme). I'll post the result of this grow later when harvest will be ready  

Pics of last grow,


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 9, 2014)

yeah, i can see "dumb" peoples are in every forums


----------



## farmergreen007 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> I like how UB tries to post with authority about things he has never done and has no experience with.


I just have to say when you have your name in the credits and p8cs of your plant in a book by Jorge Cervantes anything that you say about growing weed should be listened to.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 9, 2014)

no idea what you're talking about bud, if you have something new or interesting to add, by all means...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 9, 2014)

No idea.......



Hydroburn said:


> no idea what you're talking about bud, if you have something new or interesting to add, by all means...


Pot calling kettle black comes to mind....for the retards amongst us.


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 10, 2014)

As 'bud' i mean to say flowers , new growth which turns into flowers , growing flowers etc. As leaves are not part of 'final product', i don't see point on preserving them if removing enhance the final yield. I never could get 17 colas in single plant with any other techniques under directly 12/12 light cycle.
This is 20th day pic of a plant under 12/12 light cycle (current grow), i have used defoliation as routine (you can see leaves on bottom of plant). It has already shown 16 nicely grown branches.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 10, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Pot calling kettle black comes to mind....for the retards amongst us.


That doesn't even make sense when you don't point out where I also have been giving advice about grow techniques I have never tried... you are just tossing a bunch of word salad nonsense.

Might want to bust out your dusty guide to popular 70's slogans and brush up.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 10, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> As leaves are not part of 'final product', i don't see point on preserving them if removing enhance the final yield.


You've got to be kidding?


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 10, 2014)

I to feel the need to do the "d" word lol, but I restrict my self and only prune a few leves every few day. I have a few plants that I will try it on but for now just natural pruning for me. At 30 days my girls are looking frosty as hell and getting thicker so I'm not gonna fuck with a good thing!


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 10, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> You've got to be kidding?


Nope, that's what i am experimenting in my current grow. If careful defoliation can increase the harvest, it makes sense to experiment it !


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 10, 2014)

Actually I have a huge Northern lights that's in it's 2 week of flower and it's hermieing( I thought it would.mom was supper stressed) I can experiment on this one. I will start to defoliate at the end of the stretch. So the beginning of week 3 ( she only stretches for 2 weeks) I already planned on cutting off the hermie branches( mostly bottom shit stems) cause I love the NL smoke so fruity and piney all at once and shes a huge producer. When she's done flowering and everything's cured and weighed I will post my findings.


----------



## theone718 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wassup guy, walked into my grow room today. There were a lot of nats or flies. How to get rid of them a,s.a.p


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 10, 2014)

They are a battle. Yellow sticky tape and I use a chrysanthemum oil spray that kills adults on contact. Wally World for like 7 $ its by garden tech. Pains in the asses they are!

Make sure to rinse the oil off the leaves after cause it will burn them. Happened to my mob pretty bad she just recovering!


----------



## theone718 (Jun 10, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> They are a battle. Yellow sticky tape and I use a chrysanthemum oil spray that kills adults on contact. Wally World for like 7 $ its by garden tech. Pains in the asses they are!
> 
> Make sure to rinse the oil off the leaves after cause it will burn them. Happened to my mob pretty bad she just recovering!


U ordered your online or hydro store buddy?


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 10, 2014)

I got it from walmart. Give a second I'll find a pic


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Garden-Tech-Worry-Free-Ready-To-Spray-Insecticide-and-Miticide-32-oz/20850654
This is what I got. It has a regular spray nozzle on it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> I would suggest to try defoliation for heavy yield, fully grown 50-60 branches can give 500+ gm in decent set-up. Let the branches grow in their natural way and rely on defoliation to make sure proper light reach to all branches tops. good luck
> 
> View attachment 3173837
> (This is latest pic of my current grow in 1m x 0.5m area with aim of 500+ grams)


I worked in that much space for a while and it will be nearly impossible to pull 500 grams in that space, theres just not enough room. The 3' x 20" x 5.5' that i had the most i could get out of the space without overcrowding was 14.5 oz. Moved into a 3 x 5 tent with the same light and genetics and pulled 2 lbs lol. 

Good luck though, more power to you if you can pull it off.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> Nope, that's what i am experimenting in my current grow. If careful defoliation can increase the harvest, it makes sense to experiment it !


It is absolutely impossible to increase yield of a plant by mutilating it. Change of growth pattern, sure. But you cannot increase potential of genetics of a plant. The plant has potential growth in optimum environment and anything you do to throw off this perfect environment will negatively affect this potential. So topping, defoliation, pinching, lollipopping all cause stress and subtract from this potential. Now given time to recover during veg, they plants may grow out with a more even canopy and all your buds may be more uniform, and you may need to use these techniques for your space which would enhance your environment, but its veg time and genetics that change yield, everything else is just situation dependant and in no way increases the yield of a plant to more than 100% percent of what it is capable of. Just saying.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 10, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> Nope, that's what i am experimenting in my current grow. If careful defoliation can increase the harvest, it makes sense to experiment it !


Experiment? Your mind is made up and like all the others at RIU who don't understand botany, you don't have a control group or a scientific study to back up your anecdotal evidence....so, you'll see (conclude) what you want to see. "As 'bud' i mean to say flowers , new growth which turns into flowers , growing flowers etc. As leaves are not part of 'final product', i don't see point on preserving them if removing enhance the final yield."

I'll clue you in. Leaves ARE the final product and in the end leaf and root mass is all that matters. Why? Another clue, because those units drive the very thing you're trying to produce. 

Botany 101 class is over.......

Uncle Ben


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Experiment? Your mind is made up and like all the others at RIU who don't understand botany, you don't have a control group or a scientific study to back up your anecdotal evidence....so, you'll see (conclude) what you want to see. "As 'bud' i mean to say flowers , new growth which turns into flowers , growing flowers etc. As leaves are not part of 'final product', i don't see point on preserving them if removing enhance the final yield."
> 
> I'll clue you in. Leaves ARE the final product and in the end leaf and root mass is all that matters. Why? Another clue, because those units drive the very thing you're trying to produce.
> 
> ...


i'm gonna sell my leaf and root mass then.

anybody wanna buy some dank dank roots?


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 10, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I worked in that much space for a while and it will be nearly impossible to pull 500 grams in that space, theres just not enough room. The 3' x 20" x 5.5' that i had the most i could get out of the space without overcrowding was 14.5 oz. Moved into a 3 x 5 tent with the same light and genetics and pulled 2 lbs lol.
> 
> Good luck though, more power to you if you can pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah, i am also suspicious about space management. I had plan of growing 4 plants max, but all bag seeds turned to female so i have 6 plants and i can't throw away female plants  In the same space i have pulled 200 + gm with autoextreame in my previous grow. Hope this time i can surpass the last harvest amount


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> Yeah, i am also suspicious about space management. I had plan of growing 4 plants max, but all bag seeds turned to female so i have 6 plants and i can't throw away female plants  In the same space i have pulled 200 + gm with autoextreame in my previous grow. Hope this time i can surpass the last harvest amount


Ya i ended up grabbing a bigger tent because i couldnt ever manage a full p out of 36" x 20" there just wasnt enough room, 14.5 oz wasnt terrible though, but a 600 can and should do better than that.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Experiment? Your mind is made up and like all the others at RIU who don't understand botany, you don't have a control group or a scientific study to back up your anecdotal evidence....so, you'll see (conclude) what you want to see. "As 'bud' i mean to say flowers , new growth which turns into flowers , growing flowers etc. As leaves are not part of 'final product', i don't see point on preserving them if removing enhance the final yield."
> 
> I'll clue you in. Leaves ARE the final product and in the end leaf and root mass is all that matters. Why? Another clue, because those units drive the very thing you're trying to produce.
> 
> ...


WTF !!

I see you are here to 'teach' only, so we don't have any common ground to discuss about defoliation or any other stuffs.

You are of course free to stick with your ultimate and entire knowledge of botany / farming etc. Good luck !
( I am not university student of botany, but small scale vegetable / crop farming in own field is my family profession since i was kid. )

Anyway, thanks for taking time to reply, though it was total waste of few minutes to go through ur reply and write u back.


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> It is absolutely impossible to increase yield of a plant by mutilating it. Change of growth pattern, sure. But you cannot increase potential of genetics of a plant. The plant has potential growth in optimum environment and anything you do to throw off this perfect environment will negatively affect this potential. So topping, defoliation, pinching, lollipopping all cause stress and subtract from this potential. Now given time to recover during veg, they plants may grow out with a more even canopy and all your buds may be more uniform, and you may need to use these techniques for your space which would enhance your environment, but its veg time and genetics that change yield, everything else is just situation dependant and in no way increases the yield of a plant to more than 100% percent of what it is capable of. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



In my earlier grow, i only tried LST and never could get 10+ colas in single plant. The current grow is my second grow with defoliation. Following pic is a plant from first grow with defoliation, and it was better than all my previous grow 


As defoliation is very condemned technique, i had also never thought to give it a try. The following article was bit convincing to see it by doing myself.

http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> In my earlier grow, i only tried LST and never could get 10+ colas in single plant. The current grow is my second grow with defoliation. Following pic is a plant from first grow with defoliation, and it was better than all my previous grow
> View attachment 3176737
> 
> As defoliation is very condemned technique, i had also never thought to give it a try. The following article was bit convincing to see it by doing myself.
> ...


As i said you can redistribute growth, but not increase yield this way.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 11, 2014)

redistributing the growth increases the yield you otherwise wouldn't have gotten in an indoor environment. No, you aren't boosting the genetic potential yield, but yes you are maximizing yield for your environment through training. Everyone knows if you don't remove leaves shading your lower colas, they won't fill in. This is especially true if you are using lower powered lights like 400w or CFLs. Has nothing to do with apical dominance and everything to do with the fact those bud sites and surrounding leafs need light to grow.

I also see the common false assumption that a leaf is 100% efficient through it's entire life cycle. Well, they get old and become less efficient just like everything else.

and if anyone thinks that is bullshit, go ahead and shade the lower half of your plant, only light the top, and see how fat those lower colas get. Or honestly just keep growing poorly trained plants, cuz no one really cares at the end of the day.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 11, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> Everyone knows if you don't remove leaves shading your lower colas, they won't fill in


Bullshit. No, not "everyone knows that". Bottom line, you're not a good enough grower to pull it off (produce fat buds at the mid and bottom part of the plant), so, you make up some sorry excuse for your incompetency using the popular (and misguided) forum paradigm of defoliating.

Witness my lower budsites....... most bigger than your upper colas. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-lower-budsites-do-not-need-light-to-develop-get-educated.829061/

You may speak for your group of newbie friends but not me thank you very much. (Gawd, this RIU "we" thing......)


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 11, 2014)

I knew a guy once that's spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to go to culinary art school and his food tasted like shit. He had all the knowledge but really didn't know shit!
There is no place in the forum to have a decent discussion. Especially about defoliation. There are always gonna be people who think they know more then the others! If it works for you then good job proving it.


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 11, 2014)

Old enough to have have experienced to many people like you in my life time. This is a forum for discussion not prosecution and prejudgments. All I'm saying is you don't have to push your knowledge on people like your the holy pot grower of all time! Yah you got degrees nobody gives a fuck. I understand you have load of hands on knowledge and you know your shit but,you can get more bees with honey!


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 11, 2014)

W


PlantEngineering said:


> In my earlier grow, i only tried LST and never could get 10+ colas in single plant. The current grow is my second grow with defoliation. Following pic is a plant from first grow with defoliation, and it was better than all my previous grow
> View attachment 3176737
> 
> As defoliation is very condemned technique, i had also never thought to give it a try. The following article was bit convincing to see it by doing myself.
> ...


why do you have all of you dead leaves covering the medium?


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jun 11, 2014)

@Maine Buds
No special reason, It at least preserves evaporation from soil in small extent, and as leaves decay as compost i normally mix it in soil for later grows !


----------



## Sativied (Jun 11, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> and if anyone thinks that is bullshit, go ahead and shade the lower half of your plant, only light the top, and see how fat those lower colas get.


Even the top of the tops were barely lit. One out of 6 plants on 3x4 space (total 540gr, 1 gram popcorn....). Grown for more than half under other plants' canopy (full journalled also at RIU but missing album pics....)



Now tell me that's popcorn and I will get some close ups... hard nuggets from top to bottom.


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (Jun 26, 2014)

I easily get 1lb per 600w now.. you need a good yielding strain, number of plants depends on how long you want to veg, I veg for around 3 wk with 1 plant, in a 20-25L pot/tray using coco DTW.. SCROG method.. IMO alot of hitting this mark comes down to genetics.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> In my earlier grow, i only tried LST and never could get 10+ colas in single plant. The current grow is my second grow with defoliation. Following pic is a plant from first grow with defoliation, and it was better than all my previous grow
> View attachment 3176737
> 
> As defoliation is very condemned technique, i had also never thought to give it a try. The following article was bit convincing to see it by doing myself.
> ...


you missed a fan leaf ....
you gonna pluck that ? its aggravating my OCD


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

i use defoliation in veg 
but removing fans is a last resort in flower IMO


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 30, 2014)

> Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???


If you are only going to do 8 plants i recommend u make sure u train the shit out of them. This isnt very many plants for a 4x4 area. I generally put 1 plant per sq/ft under a 1000w. I cant speak for 600w's specifically cuz i have never used one, but i think a 4x4 and a 600w is enough to run 12 plants easy. With 8 u need to spread them out, and keep a VERY even canopy. Basically the technique is very similar to a scrog, accept with no screen. Supercrop, LST, top ect until u have an even 4x4 canopy of bud sites before u flower (keeping plants short depending on your tent height). As you flower you have to maintain this, i use stakes and string pulling down the ones that stretch two much. I will even supercrop in the first month of flower if needed (carefully). You will have to defoliate the lower stuff as your canopy should not be letting any light through to lower branches. Using a technique similar to this i have grown 1.5+lbs per 1000w which is probably pretty similar to a lb from a 600w, but i did use more plants than u will be using.

A lot has to do with DNA, i have no idea if LSD will yield well in your setup. I always grew the same strain and dailed it in, so it will take you some trial and error and possibly experimentation with other strains/methods.


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 30, 2014)

I have to disagree 12 plants is way to many for a 600 watter. I have a 600 watt and 4 plants that are at least 32 inches across and I have to squish them in so that they all are in the foot print. I have 6 in there right now and it's way to crowded!


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 30, 2014)

well u need a bigger hood i think, a 4x4 area can be covered by 1 600w i am nearly positive of that.


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 30, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> well u need a bigger hood i think, a 4x4 area can be covered by 1 600w i am nearly positive of that.


Oh yes I agree on that but your not gonna get enough light to each plant to get total potential out of each one. I don't think you'll get a lb with that many 8 is even pushing it. I'm in no means an expert and I can't get anywhere near a lb but just thought I would share my research!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 4, 2014)

16 1 gal's soil less lolipopped >.>
clone army straight into flower and hope for a oz a piece
i dont see why it wouldnt be possible if you raised the plants on the outer edge
add a couple t5's around the perimeter and rotate plants ever couple of days center to outer edge


----------



## theone718 (Jul 4, 2014)

Waddup guys, I was wondering how could I get 3-4 pounds of medical cannibus? I have a 10*10 space. I will be growing in soil.


----------



## PlantEngineering (Jul 12, 2014)

i am expecting at least 300gm + from this ongoing grow, 550watt (400hps + 150cfl) light, 1m x 0.5m growing space, 6 plants, regular defoliation.


----------



## Maine Buds (Jul 13, 2014)

PlantEngineering said:


> i am expecting at least 300gm + from this ongoing grow, 550watt (400hps + 150cfl) light, 1m x 0.5m growing space, 6 plants, regular defoliation. View attachment 3201554 View attachment 3201555


I have to admit while looking at your pic I couldn't help but think man are them some scrawny plant! But I have seen the end result and it's good. So funny How my brain immediately looked at the pic and said that looks wrong!


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 16, 2014)

Im pretty sure im going to pull over a lb off this girl its under 600.. 25 gal pot 6 week veg re_veg monster cropped or whatever you want to call it


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 16, 2014)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> MORE ROOT MASS = MORE YIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree a 100% but check out fddblk its all bullshit thread in the outdoor forum


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn, I thought this thread was going to be a tutorial!

Well I got 3 of these beasts so fingers crossed!


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 16, 2014)

i routinely pull 2.5-3lb a light. however thats under a 1000HPS, but you should be able to max your 600 out at around 1.5lbs-2lbs once everything is dialed in. u can stop by my journal if u need new ideas to get you pointed in the right direction, we'll b more than happy to help you out  i am currently on a mission to see if i can hit that 1.75gram/watt this year using some SCROGing or around 48OZ


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 16, 2014)

shit im high i forgot to link it

https://www.rollitup.org/t/3-pound-goal-48-oz-or-greater-4-plants-one-1000-watt-hps-scrog.836164/


----------



## newbiegreenfinger (Jun 12, 2015)

How'd ya go bro?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 13, 2015)

tr0ck47 said:


> In my experience vegging longer won't affect the amount of flower you plant produces.


WTF experience is that?!?!?!


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 13, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Im pretty sure im going to pull over a lb off this girl its under 600.. 25 gal pot 6 week veg re_veg monster cropped or whatever you want to call it
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204918


How does your wife/girlfriend/significant other feel about the loss of the bathtub?


----------



## lonzo212 (Jun 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Im pretty sure im going to pull over a lb off this girl its under 600.. 25 gal pot 6 week veg re_veg monster cropped or whatever you want to call it
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204918


im noob,but spread it out,right?,,more light,,,u got it suffocating looks like


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 14, 2015)

BenFranklin said:


> The little cotyledon carries nutes enough for a months growth..


Um no they dont. A week tops. If you are using an inert medium such as straight peat/perlite mix you need to start feeding in the first week.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 15, 2015)

i almost always get a pound off a run with my 600hps @ 4 plants .. *its the strains ya run*, find killer strains that yield keep your temps in the mid 70's lights on and in the high 50's lights off ... it works for me!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Um no they dont. A week tops. If you are using an inert medium such as straight peat/perlite mix you need to start feeding in the first week.


BAM!, MY Man! always telling stuff straight!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

Loud seeds sour d Gave me a pheno that was in a 10 gallon smartpot sunshine mix #4, macros sourced from home as much as possible/compost pile,egg shells, etc. Yielded 2-3 zips per plant, had 6 big females in a 3 x 3 x7 growlab tent. I had vegged that bitch for almost 45 days though......my minds speaks to more veg time =====more nodes developing, more nodes developing means mores buds for jonny! Jonny likes such things! 600 kooltubes allday long


----------



## lonzo212 (Jun 15, 2015)

[O yeahQUOTE="VTMi'kmaq, post: 11675565, member: 477341"]View attachment 3440671 Loud seeds sour d Gave me a pheno that was in a 10 gallon smartpot sunshine mix #4, macros sourced from home as much as possible/compost pile,egg shells, etc. Yielded 2-3 zips per plant, had 6 big females in a 3 x 3 x7 growlab tent. I had vegged that bitch for almost 45 days though......my minds speaks to more veg time =====more nodes developing, more nodes developing means mores buds for jonny! Jonny likes such things! 600 kooltubes allday long[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 16, 2015)

PlantEngineering said:


> i am expecting at least 300gm + from this ongoing grow, 550watt (400hps + 150cfl) light, 1m x 0.5m growing space, 6 plants, regular defoliation. View attachment 3201554 View attachment 3201555


You could have had a bigger yield. Shame you made the plant redirect energy replacing fan leaves.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 12, 2015)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> i routinely pull 2.5-3lb a light. however thats under a 1000HPS, but you should be able to max your 600 out at around 1.5lbs-2lbs once everything is dialed in. u can stop by my journal if u need new ideas to get you pointed in the right direction, we'll b more than happy to help you out  i am currently on a mission to see if i can hit that 1.75gram/watt this year using some SCROGing or around 48OZ


2 lbs off a 600w?? What strain and medium are you using. Im sorry and Im not here to call bullshit because thats not me but this warrants a a foul stench of bullshit coming from your keyboard.

Its hard to yield 2 lbs off a 1000w bulb I seriously doubt your being 100% truthful in your claims. Sounds like a whale tale to me and many will agree. If your getting 2 lbs per 600w you should be writing books and not wasting time posting on these forums because thats incredible (if its true which I doubt highyl).


----------



## james murphy (Aug 12, 2015)

if u have a light mover and superior horticultural experience and have the strain...like a critical hog or something of that nature its possible to get somewhere in that ballpark


----------



## Madagascar (Oct 31, 2015)

how many plants should you have under a 600 w hps


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 31, 2015)

Madagascar said:


> how many plants should you have under a 600 w hps


You can use 30-36 2 liter bottles in a sog. 6-8" rooted clones straight to 12/12. With a good sog strain you can avg 10-15 grams per plant. Do he math my mind. Boom! Another way you can veg 10-16 rooted clones for 3 weeks and put them in any medium you want. This style I would lollipop and top during veg to eliminate larf. Man there's so many ways to skin a cat. I like to try different things to see what best suits me. Right now I have 9 super lemon haze(veg for 3 weeks under 250 mh) now flowering under my 600. I hate vegging. If it was up to me I would do sog all day but I don't have the capability to keep so many moms to do so. Good luck I hope this helps.


----------



## Madagascar (Oct 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> You can use 30-36 2 liter bottles in a sog. 6-8" rooted clones straight to 12/12. With a good sog strain you can avg 10-15 grams per plant. Do he math my mind. Boom! Another way you can veg 10-16 rooted clones for 3 weeks and put them in any medium you want. This style I would lollipop and top during veg to eliminate larf. Man there's so many ways to skin a cat. I like to try different things to see what best suits me. Right now I have 9 super lemon haze(veg for 3 weeks under 250 mh) now flowering under my 600. I hate vegging. If it was up to me I would do sog all day but I don't have the capability to keep so many moms to do so. Good luck I hope this helps.


Ive identified mother plant just put in 2 gallon pot gonna try to clone as many as possible and do SOG in a couple weeks. How do you ensure clone growth? thats always been a problem with me


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 31, 2015)

Madagascar said:


> Ive identified mother plant just put in 2 gallon pot gonna try to clone as many as possible and do SOG in a couple weeks. How do you ensure clone growth? thats always been a problem with me


How do you clone because I use a aerocloner.


----------



## Madagascar (Oct 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> How do you clone because I use a aerocloner.


rooting hormone and rockwool my hydro guy said rockwool is bad for clones. i want to make a hydro system for clones just not sure which one to try. how do you like to aero cloner


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 31, 2015)

Madagascar said:


> rooting hormone and rockwool my hydro guy said rockwool is bad for clones. i want to make a hydro system for clones just not sure which one to try. how do you like to aero cloner


I like them. This is the only way I clone.


----------



## Madagascar (Oct 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I like them. This is the only way I clone.


how much gph pump did u use, did you find those sprinkler heads at a home depot and just use pvc glue to get them to stay?


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 31, 2015)

Madagascar said:


> how much gph pump did u use, did you find those sprinkler heads at a home depot and just use pvc glue to get them to stay?


396gph sprinkler heads from my local hydroponic store. No glue needed. Drilled a hole and lightly tapped them in.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 2, 2015)

theone718 said:


> Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???


Well you maximize yield by having excellent leaf and flower development as you flip to flower. So veg long and keep it simple


----------



## Canna_Man (Nov 4, 2015)

theone718 said:


> Waddup growers, I was wondering how to get a pound off a 600w bps 4*4 tent.what additives to use? Or should I veg longer? N 2 weeks I'm going to run 8 plants in the tent STRAIN LSD barneys farm all clones? if any body grow this strain what's the remedy to it???


600w ballasts and bulbs can produce 1.5 lbs per light. A pound would be on the average or lower end. The number one thing you need to remember and focus on is that it is important that you have the correct growing environment and are utilizing the space to the best ability.

Starting with great genetics is also going to determine your yields and overall success regardless of the room size or light source.

And always remember the bigger the roots the bigger the fruits. I think many people overlook the importance of your veg and having the proper container size and making sure your rhizosphere is being maintained in running optimal efficiency. Beneficial microbes, fungus and bacteria will play an exponential role in your yield and quality. Focusing on the veg will impact your bloom 100% and to me is the most important part of any grow that is often over looked. You want your plants to be the biggest and healthiest you can get them before you move into flowering. Ensuring that you have limited to no stress and have healthy disease, pest and defiency free plants which will set you up for abundant and healthy harvests.

And of course nutrients will ultimately effect your yields. You need to figure out if you want quality, quantity or both. And depending on what nutrients and methods of growing you choose will all culminate in your final results.

So basically there are so many independent factors that go into getting bountiful harvests these are just a few if the main things to focus on for success.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 7, 2015)

Recently been cramming 12 3 g pots under each 600. I have 4 hoods so there are a few plants in between hoods. 

2-2.5 oz per plant. 3 week veg. Bam. 24oz/600 w. And i have zero "larf" just trimmed up 6 plants and have 10 grams of trimm no little nugs or crap at all. Loveing this new way. I used to do 4 10 g pots. 3-4 oz each. Works but this is way easier.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Recently been cramming 12 3 g pots under each 600. I have 4 hoods so there are a few plants in between hoods.
> 
> 2-2.5 oz per plant. 3 week veg. Bam. 24oz/600 w. And i have zero "larf" just trimmed up 6 plants and have 10 grams of trimm no little nugs or crap at all. Loveing this new way. I used to do 4 10 g pots. 3-4 oz each. Works but this is way easier.


So let me make sure I understand this correctly because I'm trying to figure of the best use of my 4-600 watts. You run 12 three gallon pots under each 600 and you average 24 zips? What medium are you using and are you hand feeding or auto?


----------



## Canna_Man (Nov 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> So let me make sure I understand this correctly because I'm trying to figure of the best use of my 4-600 watts. You run 12 three gallon pots under each 600 and you average 24 zips? What medium are you using and are you hand feeding or auto?


Thats easily attainable. He is getting 2 ounces per plant using 12 containers (3gallon). 

If I was to guess he is using either a peat/coco blend or straight coco/perlite to get those results doing drain to waste. Thats the way I would do it if you want to get those yields thats were you need to be at!! 

Good work my friend keep it growing


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 7, 2015)

Canna_Man said:


> Thats easily attainable. He is getting 2 ounces per plant using 12 containers (3gallon).
> 
> If I was to guess he is using either a peat/coco blend or straight coco/perlite to get those results doing drain to waste. Thats the way I would do it if you want to get those yields thats were you need to be at!!
> 
> Good work my friend keep it growing


I use ammended soil. Water only recipe. Ewc molasses tea every 3 weeks or so. Its all about the organics for me.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 7, 2015)

multiple feeds per day helps in coco.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> So let me make sure I understand this correctly because I'm trying to figure of the best use of my 4-600 watts. You run 12 three gallon pots under each 600 and you average 24 zips? What medium are you using and are you hand feeding or auto?


Yes. Hand water 2x a week (give or take) my super soil recipe is highly ammended and resused over and over. If your interested check out my journals. Recent post have my updated soil recipe. Leave24 inches between each hood. This space. ( if lights are properlly spaced and 18 inches aboce canopy) is just as good for lighting as dirrectlu under hoods. In fact these plants routinely do better!


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 7, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Recently been cramming 12 3 g pots under each 600. I have 4 hoods so there are a few plants in between hoods.
> 
> 2-2.5 oz per plant. 3 week veg. Bam. 24oz/600 w. And i have zero "larf" just trimmed up 6 plants and have 10 grams of trimm no little nugs or crap at all. Loveing this new way. I used to do 4 10 g pots. 3-4 oz each. Works but this is way easier.


i've thought about doing this. i totally would with some blumats. self watering, living soil, rocking it. nice stuff man.


my favorite way to break a lb on 600 is 4 plants, with a nice even canopy all the way across a larger hood for that little bit of extra spread. to this effect:



if i remember, i'll post these same plants in about 3 weeks to this thread. gettin ready to stake them up and spread em out just a hair, not too much. each plant has at least a half dozen colas in the sweetspot, and some have more like 10. been growing this strain for a few years, and i know it well though. they're just a few days into flower now.

in my experience so far....one more key element, if growing in soil, is the frequency of CEC. if you can size your containers properly so that they require a good watering every other day midway through flower, you're increasing the CEC in the soil. CEC requires water to break ionic bonds from cation holding medium (or for bottles watering is required to feed plants) and deliver the solution of ions to the roots. 

when I have a plant in a soil container that will fill it in with roots just right over those 8-12 weeks of flower and can achieve the need to water every other day towards the end of flower, I saw big improvements in total harvest. Like with the vegamatrix i'm currently using, the more frequent i can feed, even if it requires less food (ppm) each watering, the more the plant will consume. it's just about not overdoing it. use common sense when feeding, and know your plants limits.

but think about it, the hydro guys get so much faster and bigger growth because everything is fluid already and plant available. some water many times a day... thus a lot of nutrient uptake. this is what happens when your container is appropriately sized, and requires more frequent watering because roots are taking in the available water MUCH faster having filled the pot with roots. one nice contained Rhizosphere, ready for water.

IMO, when plant roots sit in a pot that is too large and has not filled in with roots, and they've used up the available water that is close to the roots, CEC slows dramatically when that water is gone. yes there is moisture in the rest of the pot, but there are no roots to pull it in if there is way too much soil! the moisture wicks or moves much slower towards the plant through the medium, and water is required for CEC to occur since h2o breaks the ionic bonds. water wicking, i would bet, has much less solution of dissolved ions that fluid water. Also, this is what causes roots to sit in wet soil, as 90% probably know already.

i dunno, maybe i'm just rambling from coffee and Dr. Who bong rips, but this is just my opinion on how I grow, and not necessarily for everyone's methods. however, it works great for me...


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

Canna_Man said:


> Thats easily attainable. He is getting 2 ounces per plant using 12 containers (3gallon).
> 
> If I was to guess he is using either a peat/coco blend or straight coco/perlite to get those results doing drain to waste. Thats the way I would do it if you want to get those yields thats were you need to be at!!
> 
> Good work my friend keep it growing


Ok cool because I have 12 girls in veg on day 12 veg I think. After 3 weeks of veg I'll put them under my 600 either a 2 or 3 gallon pot using canna coco


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Nov 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Ok cool because I have 12 girls in veg on day 12 veg I think. After 3 weeks of veg I'll put them under my 600 either a 2 or 3 gallon pot using canna coco


I like to top one time. o just take a clone off the top. this should help with 3-4 nice donkey dick colas each. no fluff. dont take any leaves or lolipop or any of that shit. I would take the top asap so they will have time to recover before hitting 12/12. at least a week before the flop is best IME. just acount for the stretch. dont wait any more than 4 weeks veg for 3 gallon pot. My rule of thumb. Per Gallon soil, 1 month growing time. But thats for organic soil. I think you can get away with smaller pots with a soiless medium.


----------



## Canna_Man (Nov 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Ok cool because I have 12 girls in veg on day 12 veg I think. After 3 weeks of veg I'll put them under my 600 either a 2 or 3 gallon pot using canna coco


Just make sure your plants are big enough and nice and healthy before bloom. My rule is that I like about a gallon per foot of plant height and another extra gallon or so for good root growth. The bigger your roots the bigger your fruits. House and Garden Roots Excel is the best root innoculant available blows anything else out of the water, use that and you will see massive root expansion (1 ml per gallon) is all you need. Run it during veg and first 2 weeks of bloom and get good benes and microbes like Great White endo bacteria based product and you set yourself up for some good yields!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 7, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I like to top one time. o just take a clone off the top. this should help with 3-4 nice donkey dick colas each. no fluff. dont take any leaves or lolipop or any of that shit. I would take the top asap so they will have time to recover before hitting 12/12. at least a week before the flop is best IME. just acount for the stretch. dont wait any more than 4 weeks veg for 3 gallon pot. My rule of thumb. Per Gallon soil, 1 month growing time. But thats for organic soil. I think you can get away with smaller pots with a soiless medium.


you and i have a lot of similar techniques.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

Canna_Man said:


> Just make sure your plants are big enough and nice and healthy before bloom. My rule is that I like about a gallon per foot of plant height and another extra gallon or so for good root growth. The bigger your roots the bigger your fruits. House and Garden Roots Excel is the best root innoculant available blows anything else out of the water, use that and you will see massive root expansion (1 ml per gallon) is all you need. Run it during veg and first 2 weeks of bloom and get good benes and microbes like Great White endo bacteria based product and you set yourself up for some good yields!!


Canna and green machine thanks for the tips. I'll either do 12 plants in 2-3 gallon fabric pots or custom made aero/nft set up....


----------



## Canna_Man (Nov 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Canna and green machine thanks for the tips. I'll either do 12 plants in 2-3 gallon fabric pots or custom made aero/nft set up....


What nutrients do you use currently?

Idk if it is the camera, if the nutes dyed the roots but they look kinda brown. They should be super white and robust with feeder roots of the main shoots. Make sure res temp is good and use some bene/microbes or h20 keep everything clean and bad bacteria out. Want a good aerobic environment for them. (With assumption that the nutes you use arent staining them that color, i dont think thats the case though but lmk). Good luck


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

Canna_Man said:


> What nutrients do you use currently?
> 
> Idk if it is the camera, if the nutes dyed the roots but they look kinda brown. They should be super white and robust with feeder roots of the main shoots. Make sure res temp is good and use some bene/microbes or h20 keep everything clean and bad bacteria out. Want a good aerobic environment for them. (With assumption that the nutes you use arent staining them that color, i dont think thats the case though but lmk). Good luck


Thanks man. I run canna aqua line with rhizotonic and Dutch masters zone. The canna Aqua A nutes is clear and the b is brown along with the rhizotonic. That's why I guess the roots are brown. Crappy phone pics. I run 2 frozen 2 liter bottles in the morning and 2 at night. Also I have not notice any slimy roots which I have had before (root rot). A couple weeks ago I had root root. Roots were slimy or getting slimy. Plants were dying off. Luckily I had saved 10 raredankness raredarkness plants transferred from aero to coco.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

Here's some of my raredarkness that I saved


----------



## Canna_Man (Nov 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks man. I run canna aqua line with rhizotonic and Dutch masters zone. The canna Aqua A nutes is clear and the b is brown along with the rhizotonic. That's why I guess the roots are brown. Crappy phone pics. I run 2 frozen 2 liter bottles in the morning and 2 at night. Also I have not notice any slimy roots which I have had before (root rot). A couple weeks ago I had root root. Roots were slimy or getting slimy. Plants were dying off. Luckily I had saved 10 raredankness raredarkness plants transferred from aero to coco.


Yeah so I would assume either warm res temps or another issue causing an anaerobic environment. Adding some beneficial bacteria once inawhile wont hurt but not as important in hydro setup. May want look into some h2o im not a hydro guy and i will be honest I dont know a great deal about it maybe someone else can help you out better. But I know thats a common problem many ppl have running hydro setups which is one reason Im not a huge fan of the growing style. 

I know it can be easier and hastle free once everything is dialed in but it has its trade offs. I like container gardening personally. Hope everything works out for yah. What strains from rare dankness are you growing? Is it their OG? I had some rare dankness awhile back I think it was the 501st OG and it was really dope strain I just hated the small buds that are pre dominant with OG varieties.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

The strain is rare darkness


----------



## 420monster (Jan 7, 2016)

I've see 1/4 pound under a 250w hps in a ebb and flow 2 ak47 2 white window so why not

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Zeffirekush (Feb 15, 2016)

theone718 said:


> What's strain you growing bro? any evidence of that or just talk..


Yea I'm calling bullshit on that, there's no way that's all talk


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2016)

tr0ck47 said:


> In my experience vegging longer won't affect the amount of flower you plant produces. Its all about the amount of nodes you have. I've grown this strain under 1000 watt hps(6 plants) and it hasnt yielded quite that much. More like 1/2 or 3/4 lb for me. Get that light close as possible n spread your canopy! Good luck!!!


that is poor ass advice... time produces those "nodes" aka budsites. lol u fucking fool


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 15, 2016)

420monster said:


> I've see 1/4 pound under a 250w hps in a ebb and flow 2 ak47 2 white window so why not
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Got one from a 150hps be4


----------



## William Shatter (Feb 16, 2016)

anybody seen this shit about "Three a light"? Its in the latest hightimes.. I posted about it in general growing section, dont mean to high jack a thread, just interested if anyone has heard bout this.. and its along the same lines anyway lol i posted dudes link in there, shits crazy tho, hes trying to charge 500 bucks for his book.... 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/three-a-light-seen-in-hightimes-mag-claims-3-pounds-per-light.899577/


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 16, 2016)

William Shatter said:


> anybody seen this shit about "Three a light"? Its in the latest hightimes.. I posted about it in general growing section, dont mean to high jack a thread, just interested if anyone has heard bout this.. and its along the same lines anyway lol i posted dudes link in there, shits crazy tho, hes trying to charge 500 bucks for his book....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/three-a-light-seen-in-hightimes-mag-claims-3-pounds-per-light.899577/


No we aint paying for lies lol, some things are possible but not that unless he scrogged a whole room


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 16, 2016)

*The Herbie Beans got them*


----------

